# Apache, php, squirrelmail, courier-imap, postfix, fetchmail

## Mala Zaba

HI

I would like a mail server running with squirrelmail.  My apache work with php. But, I have trouble to understand courier-imap.  I start courier-imap with the command /etc/init.d/courier-imap start, but my pop3 server don't start.  I find I can start it with /usr/lib/courier-imap/pop3d.rc start.  Why my pop3 server don't start with the courier-imap.  And my other question is for squirrelmail.  I log on the page but the left frame is empty and he said "Contactez votre administrateur pour obtenir de l'aide.

Fatal error: No such file or directory 0"  I need create directory? where?

Thanks for your help

----------

## niyogi

before you get started with squirrelmail, you have to make sure that courier-imap and postfix are talking together appropriately... i'm not sure how this goes.

-S

----------

## mcapozzi

I would recommend using the imap mail server instead of pop3, imap works very well, and is easy to get running (use the Gentoo Desktop Guide).  If you are dead set on using pop3, you should be able to start it with /usr/sbin/courier-pop3d.  You might be able to modify the courier-imap init script to run courier-pop3d instead of courier-imap.

Last time I checked, Squirrelmail only works with IMAP.

----------

## niyogi

why would smtp and imap be in the Desktop Guide?

-S

----------

## mcapozzi

It's in there, look for yourself...duh

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/desktop.html

-Mike

PS-The reason why they put it in there is because it shows new users how to configure and install some very common and useful services.  And I would like to take this opportunity to thank whomever wrote that Desktop Guide.  Although the document isn't perfect, it did help get my server up quite a bit faster.

----------

## volkris

I believe miyogi rightfully meant that it is a bit of a misnomer to talk about installing servers in a desktop guide.

It should be called "next steps" or something.

----------

